# Cloud Computing System



## tyreec (7. Juni 2011)

Hallo!
Da ich gerne überall und oft auf meine Daten zugriff haben muss such ich ein System für meinen Webspace.

Es soll so sein das ich zB auf meinen PC zuhause eine NAME.txt in einen Ordner schiebe. Das Script synchronisiert dann mit dem Webspace und den Ordner. 

Dann sollte ich diese Dokumente direkt im Browser öffnen (bilder etc.) (muss aber nicht sein). können aber aufjedenfall downloaden.

Wie halt zB DropBox.
Nur will ich nicht auf DropBox angewiesen sein, deshalb was eigenes!


----------



## Parantatatam (8. Juni 2011)

Du könntest beispielsweise mit PHP ein WebDAV-System aufsetzen und dann (das geht beispielsweise unter Mac OS X) das als externes Laufwerk einbinden. Ich weiß jetzt nicht, ob es so etwas ähnliches unter Windows gibt, aber ich denke schon.


----------

